# SSDs connected via USB 3 or Thunderbolt?



## Leandro Gardini (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi all,

I am upgrading my studio with a new MacPro 2013.
In my current machine, which is a MacPro 2009, I've got two internal SSDs HS for Hollywood Strings and Hollywood Brass. I want to continue using them with the new MacPro but as I can't use them inside the computer I am considering buying an external enclosure or a dock.
I went to the MacSales and they recommended me these options:
USB 3.0
https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/hard-drives/External-Enclosures/2.5-Inch-Drives-HD-SSD
Thunderbolt
https://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/TB2U3DKR2/

I am afraid I will get a bad performance if I buy an USB connection. What is your experience with the Hollywood stuff via USB and thunderbolt?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 25, 2017)

TB should be better by all means.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 26, 2017)

if you go TB then the blackmagic multidock 2 is a very good suggestion.
gives you no fan, and 4x slots for SSD's.


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 26, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> TB should be better by all means.


i general i'd say the same. but only if the audio interface is connected using TB as well. I've seen a situation where the audio interface suddenly had a huge latency when a second monitor and a TB RAID was connected. Then i've connected the audio interface to TB and the drive to USB3 and everything worked much better.
Admittedly this is was on an iMac 5k and not on a MP2013 but you see that things are interacting although they really shouldn't. The entire thing was caused by the second 4K monitor btw.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 26, 2017)

4k needs a lot of data throughput, honestly, doubly so if using two :D


----------

